# The wind blows here more than Monica Lewinski soooo....



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Can I set up a wind generator that would store power, allow me to use it off the grid and switch back when that stored energy is depleted:?:?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes you generate DC current charge batteries then convert DC to AC for your use, Most areas you can put what you do not use back in the grid and at least for now get some kind of payment for it. You do lose some when converting dc to ac. However will it cover all the cost of purchasing equipment and maintaining it? Many say no in the long run.
That is why tax dollars have to cover the cost for the big operation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While it may not pay for itself, it is nice to have the option of some power when your grid is down. Keep the furnace going, refrigeration, or other necessities.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You should consider a hybrid system. Wind, plus solar. The wind doesn't always blow, and the sun isn't always out, but together, you could probably become energy independent. The cost is high, and the cost of maintenance can be high, but, you would always have power, regardless of grid conditions. That is priceless.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heck drop Obama a request he may make the folks next door pay for it for you. All kidding aside wind and solar are expensive long and short and they don't pay off.
There are some simple low cost wind generators that can pull you though a pinch. Just don't bet on them long term


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

We use both wind & solar........12 volt system. We keep the wind portion in one building and the solar on the house......two totally separate systems........


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good read 
Renewable energy 'simply WON'T WORK': Top Google engineers ? The Register


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

As long as you have a stream with vertical drop, you can set up a hydro power generator. It has obvious advantages. Solar power is nice, but half the day it shuts off. In ten years you need to replace most of the hardware. Wind power is good, but you need 2-3 mph wind to get anything out of it. And that means every single day. At least the maintenance over time isn't too bad. 

Imo, hydro has the big advantage of operating 24/7 no matter the weather as long as you keep the water flowing and you can build your own. Even use surplus or second hand parts if you want to.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Hydro is OK as long as it doesn't freeze or dry up. Expensive to get set-up, from what I hear. Out here in Wyoming all the water is spoken for, not sure what kind of legal hoops a guy would have to jump through.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> As long as you have a stream with vertical drop, you can set up a hydro power generator. It has obvious advantages. Solar power is nice, but half the day it shuts off. In ten years you need to replace most of the hardware. Wind power is good, but you need 2-3 mph wind to get anything out of it. And that means every single day. At least the maintenance over time isn't too bad.
> 
> Imo, hydro has the big advantage of operating 24/7 no matter the weather as long as you keep the water flowing and you can build your own. Even use surplus or second hand parts if you want to.


My uncle made a 6V hydro system in the great depression using truck generators and batteries. 12V alternators would be a step up along with some golf cart batteries with an in-verter.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Heck drop Obama a request he may make the folks next door pay for it for you. All kidding aside wind and solar are expensive long and short and they don't pay off.
> There are some simple low cost wind generators that can pull you though a pinch. Just don't bet on them long term


Actually it was GW who funded the big solar push with 10 billion for alternative energy. Bush was the one who subsidized solar cells for your neighbor.

Nope, obama who is supposed to be the green president let the funds run out. If you want solar, you got to pay for it by yourself. Too bad because these on the grid systems actually help to reinforce the electrical grid. More solar n wind means the grid is more stable.

But on wind power, how bad are the windmills for maint? Do you gotta gut them every few years for bearings n brushes?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm just curious, since Bill was getting them while in office, do you think Hillary will be giving them?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'm just curious, since Bill was getting them while in office, do you think Hillary will be giving them?


I'm going to have nightmares now.... thanks a lot!


----------

